# Safe ratio of onions and peppers to tomato juice for canning



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi,
I'm trying to can with tested canning recipes this year and need some advice.
I am making tomato juice with chopped peppers and onion to use in chili. I have already made my tomato juice and have 8 quarts. The recipe I found states I can use 2 cup each onion and peppers per 8 quarts of juice. Is this the most onions and peppers I can add? It's not as much as I want! LOL.
I'm referencing a recipe from simply canning: http://www.simplycanning.com/canning-stewed-tomatoes.html
In years past I have used alot of recipes that were not tested to be safe (like hot pepper butter with flour). Just want to make sure I'm following safe guidelines. I have never had trouble with my canned goods but I'm a Grandmother now and not about to take any chances with food I prepare!
Thanks Renee
Sorry I haven't been around the forums much the last few years. I'm sure I'm a stranger to you all!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Is this for pressure canning or only BWB canning? You are talking about mixed low-acid vegetables so pressure canning would allow you more leeway than BWB.

NCHFP allows 3 cups total (divided however you wish) for each 22 lbs of tomatoes juiced
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_03/tomato_veg_juice.html
Even if you went the standard approach of using sauce rather than juice - since this is for chili - then the seasoned sauce recipes still only allow for 1 cup each for 30 lbs (8 quarts juice). 

You could use the ratios in the BBB Stewed Tomatoes recipe to make the juice but then you'd have to pressure can. Or you could use the Chili Sauce recipe in the Ball Complete Book (pg. 264) that allows for 2 cups onions and 1 and 1/4 cup peppers but it also requires adding 1 1/2 cups vinegar to make it a safe pH.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I think you'll be fine. I shoot for 50% tomatoes minimum. But if in doubt add a cup of lemon juice to increase the acid, then water bath 15 min or you could just pressure cook them?


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for help. I'm using pressure canner and was planning to add citric acid to my quarts. I made my tomato juice last night not weighing tomatoes before starting or measuring the tomatoes before making the juice. I ended up with about 8.5 qts juice and was having trouble finding ratios for prepared juice.
I usually just make straight tomato juice or do salsa so had no idea how much veggies I could safely add thanks for info this helps me figure things out. It is apreciated!! Renee


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Renee said:


> Thanks for help. I'm using pressure canner and was planning to add citric acid to my quarts. I made my tomato juice last night not weighing tomatoes before starting or measuring the tomatoes before making the juice. I ended up with about 8.5 qts juice and was having trouble finding ratios for prepared juice.
> I usually just make straight tomato juice or do salsa so had no idea how much veggies I could safely add thanks for info this helps me figure things out. It is apreciated!! Renee


Then the Tomato and Vegetable Juice Blend recipe I linked above should be about perfect. Since it is for 7 quarts and you have 8.5 and will be using citric acid you'd could safely add an additional 1/3 cup more of each.


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks!!!!!


----------

